# lance tomorrow in hollywood?



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

anyone riding with lance tomorrow in hollywood? the email registration seemed to fill up fast and i don't know how the event will take place since we were too late to formally register. here's a teaser:

http://arrestedmotion.com/2009/03/shepard-fairey-x-lance-armstrong-mural-nikes-montalban/

apparently the ride will start around 5pm? and he's speaking around 7pm?

we'll see if we're up for packing the bikes and infant trailer that late in the day...


----------



## kyoseki (Sep 16, 2008)

That'd be awesome if I wasn't constantly ****ing working


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I rsvp'd - Faxed the form, downloaded the waiver, agreed to the terms, and will find the registration table when I arrive.... for the 2 mile ride. 


// keep an eye for the Ridazz crew taking back "their" streets  

http://www.midnightridazz.com/viewStory.php?storyId=2569


----------

